# Finishing off quarter skin question



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am finishing the quarter skins (pass side first) and was hoping for some comments on the wheel well. I have seen other folks work here and think I am close, but the couple of pictures I have seen did not seem to include the body trunk mount brace.
Here is what mine currently looks like, quarter first:








Then the closeup of the raw patch in the wheel well.








It's a litte rough right now, waiting to finish until I get back on rotisserie, but was wondering what folks thought. I ended up welding in a curved piece on the mount itself of heavier sheet metal, then patching another curve between the wheel house and the mount.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking at the second picture, did you put that 1/4 skin over the top of the original quarter?? It looks like 2 fender well flanges there. Or is that the inner well?


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Here is what it looked like right before we put on the skin.








I did piece the inner wheelhouse and that may be what you are seeing. The inner and outer wheel houses were only really bad near the bottom. Rather than disect the entire back half of the car, I pieced in new sections on both the inner and outer wheel houses. In one of the videos I watched it was recommended to use as much good original metal as possible and in this case it seemed better to piece them together vs cutting out the whole wheel house. Of course, I may be all wet on that.
The two sheet metal pieces in the second picture are one that closes the hole between the quarter skin and the outer trunk floor brace. And the other one, circular looking, closes off the whole in the trunk body mount brace. All of this was just gone in this body, nothing really left.
I thought it would be better to piece in just what I needed to close the holes rather than trying to make one piece "flow" between the two. Looking at it now, I might be wrong there also.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You prolly did it the best way. It looks like it's going to be a solid job!
Do you have air bags under that rear axle?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like an air ride system!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Fred007,

Looks good, one minor suggestion would be to test fit the wheel well trim before you get too far. My 66 drivers side quarter skin was off by an inch, we had to cut the welds on the filler pieces and move the quarters out and reweld everything back together.


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I like the idea of test fitting the tires, will do with what i have, but don't have the final wheels/tires yet. I am a little worried about that but will just have to wait.

Yes, it has an air ride system installed. There is also a Currie 9+ under there collecting dust as well. One of the reasons I would really like to get this going. The body work was way more than expected, took 100 units to the blaster, got back about 75...

But I am getting close, need to get the other quarter on (Thursday I hope) then I can get it back on the rotisserie and finish the bottom of the body. Like everyone out there it seems, lots of sanding on the horizon.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think he ment test fit the wheel opening molding, not the wheel and tire.


----------

